
Severed Heads releases an analogue CD - sdf_pubnix
https://redmartian.com/product/severed-headsdonut/
======
sdf_pubnix
The Australian experimental electronic band Severed Heads has released a
playable compact disc that has an analogue record groove. The CD plays in a
normal CD player, but flip it over and you've got about 3 minutes of a record
that ends in a locked groove loop. The band is setting out on a tour of North
America with Front 242 next month.

